# Immune-Mediated Polyarthritis



## GlossyMabel (Dec 28, 2017)

My 10 month old Mabel has this week been diagnosed with Immune-Mediated Polyarthritis and is on a high dose of steroids. I’d be grateful to hear from others whose dogs has had this disease, and particularly about how they have coped with any side-effects of the medication. 
Many thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry - no experience but I hope she is soon doing much better


----------

